# St. Andrew's Chapel



## PMBrooks (Dec 19, 2009)

I have just been reading the website of St. Andrew's Chapel where Sproul is the teaching pastor. I find it interesting that the church, while reformed, is not affiliated with any presbyterian denomination. 

Does anyone have any ideas as to why? 

Thanks...


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2009)

There are a number of PCA and OPC pastors who "minister out of bounds"--pastoring churches in other denominations and even independent churches. That arrangement must however be approved by the man's presbytery.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 19, 2009)

Sproul's own explanation of it was that he was the one doing the pushing to get them to affiliate with the PCA and realized that it needed to be based on wider support than his own ecclesiastical preferences. I speculate that while he thought that he had the chips to get the vote, Sproul (professedly non-confrontational in personal interactions) did not want to spend them in a contoversy over denominational affiliation.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2009)

Josh:

Is that your dad now pictured in the new avatar spot?

Any post-surgery update?


----------



## PMBrooks (Dec 19, 2009)

That's all very interesting. Does the WCF say anything about such a church remaining independent or that they need to be in association with any other churches?

-----Added 12/19/2009 at 03:09:51 EST-----

Yes, section 31 is what I have in mind in the WCF.

-----Added 12/19/2009 at 03:11:28 EST-----

Yes, section 31 is what I have in mind in the WCF.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2009)

The Westminster Confession of Faith isn't as specific as a separate work authored by the Assembly divines, namely, _The Form of Presbyterial Church Government_ (1645), which in part states, 



> It is lawful, and agreeable to the word of God, that the church be governed by several sorts of assemblies, which are congregational, classical, and synodical.



and later



> The scripture doth hold out a presbytery in a church.
> A presbytery consisteth of ministers of the word, and such other publick officers as are agreeable to and warranted by the word of God to be church-governors, to join with the ministers in the government of the church.
> The scripture doth hold forth, that many particular congregations may be under one presbyterial government.
> This proposition is proved by instances: . . .


, and so on.

That section is then followed by a section discussing "Synodical Assemblies". The very nature of Presbyterianism is to be in close association with other like-minded churches. Which makes it ironic to find some labeled "Independent Presbyterian" churches.


----------

